# New WV Blue Cat record



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

But just for length.




West Virginia Division of Natural Resources
7 hrs · 
Two West Virginia anglers scored record catches in the first two weeks of 2020!...

....Justin Connor of Culloden, WV, caught a 49.84-inch, 58.38-pound blue catfish on Jan. 11 on the Ohio River in Mason County. Comer used cut shad to catch the fish, which broke the current length record by over 2 inches! Austin Hoffman held the previous record in length for a 47.75-inch blue catfish caught in 2014 on the Ohio River. Mark Blauvelt continues to hold the record for weight with a 59.74-pound blue catfish caught on the Ohio River in 2016.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know Justin well as he guides in those waters and is a favorite to beat my weight record, LOL in the last month, I know of 4 fish over 52 lbs have been caught all in that same area so My record will most likely be broken in the next 2 months since fish are heaviest in prespawn conditions.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wow what a beast, if that came up to the boat i might have to shoot it outta holy crap


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Man what a beauty. Glad that section of the mighty Ohio hasn't been decimated


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

all I can think of... "I'm gonna need a bigger boat"... wowzee!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> I know Justin well as he guides in those waters and is a favorite to beat my weight record, LOL in the last month, I know of 4 fish over 52 lbs have been caught all in that same area so My record will most likely be broken in the next 2 months since fish are heaviest in prespawn conditions.


Yes, I will be surprised if we don't see a 70 this year. That would look good on Chris's TV show.

I think SFC is going to have to start charging you'all "protection" for fishing our river. LOL


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

EnonEye said:


> all I can think of... "I'm gonna need a bigger boat"... wowzee!


From the bank or the boat I currently fish out of, I could not physically deal with fish that size without harming them and I sure would not want to do that. If I catch a record, there will just be pic, and probably a bad one. LOL


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.....nothing would be safe in front of that beast.....truly a great fishery and thankful that I have the opportunity to fish it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

That portion of the river has so much potential, especially with no commercial fishing.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> That portion of the river has so much potential, especially with no commercial fishing.


Indeed, but we have to treat it right and protect it. 
With youtube and such the word is getting out and the "less conservation-ally minded" will not be far behind.
I read the fishing subs on reddit and all to often you will see pics of big cats in the bed of pick-ups and headed for a fillet table.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Pooka said:


> Indeed, but we have to treat it right and protect it.
> With youtube and such the word is getting out and the "less conservation-ally minded" will not be far behind.
> I read the fishing subs on reddit and all to often you will see pics of big cats in the bed of pick-ups and headed for a fillet table.


Or to pay lakes!


----------

